# Analagous foliar versus granular rates?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I know it's more apples to oranges, but what are the rough analagous rates for foliar versus granular N?

1 lb is generally the highest granular rate anyone would do for fast release N at a time. Is 0.2 lb the highest anyone would or should do for foliar at a time?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Foliar, wouldn't it depend if you water it in or not?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If a spray application will be watered in immediately after application, that is almost like a granular. However, in my experience. 1/2 lb of N sprayed and watered in acts more like 1 lb of N as a granule. For applications not watered in, 0.1-0.2 lb of N is as much as I would want to apply.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Assuming we're talking mineral N source melted into water as your foliar source.

A couple of factors to consider:

- To gain the best foliar uptake, you need to leave the fertilizer on the leaf surface for 6-8 hours and then irrigate to wash the remaining fertilizer into the soil. If you don't have the ability to irrigate or time up the application with an imminent rain event, I would caution against applying during hot or dry periods.

- Carrier volume is critical for a couple reasons. First, it needs to be high enough to not have a highly concentrated foliar fertilizer solution sitting on the leaves for a prolonged period of time. Second, it needs to be low enough to cover the leaf surface but not run off. At less than or equal to 0.25 lb N/M with urea or ammonium sulfate, you could go as low as 0.9 gal/M. Between 0.25 and 0.4 lb N/M, I would recommend a carrier volume of at least 1.25 gal/M.

- Nozzle selection is important as well. Choosing a nozzle where you can deliver medium to very fine droplets to cover just the turf canopy is an important component of a successful foliar application.

All that said, if you are simply trying to do a soil application using a liquid delivery method, I would still be concerned about watering in the product within 8 hours, if possible. Carrier volumes and N rate should be at least 2 gal/M and as much as 0.5 lb N/M, respectively. The nozzle of choice would be one that produces coarse or very coarse droplets to roll off the canopy and down the soil surface.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Good info. Thanks.

@osuturfman , I didn't quite catch what you meant in your last 2 sentences due to a typo. Specifically the second to last. Can you clarify? Thanks.

@Greendoc what was your definition of "immediately"?

Speaking of nozzles, for true foliar use, how about the TeeJet TT11004 ? I am considering it because it fits my sprayers and the pressure of my Chapin 20v tends to be too high, misting with the stock red plastic nozzle tip.


----------



## osuturfman (Aug 12, 2017)

Green said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> 
> @osuturfman , I didn't quite catch what you meant in your last 2 sentences due to a typo. Specifically the second to last. Can you clarify? Thanks.
> 
> ...


I edited the second to the last sentence for a typo. Last sentence is good. My nozzle of choice for the soil app would be the 1/4TTJ10-VS Turf Jet with a Quick Jet cap.

https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4ttj10-vs-turfjet-wide-angle-flat-fan


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Green said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> 
> @osuturfman , I didn't quite catch what you meant in your last 2 sentences due to a typo. Specifically the second to last. Can you clarify? Thanks.
> 
> ...


Immediately. That word means water in happens within 10 minutes of application.


----------

